# Finding cage wire in VA...??



## secuono (Mar 5, 2011)

I need help finding this stiff wire in Virginia. I can't seem to find it anywhere....
The 1st pic of the wire I want to use as the bottom, the 2nd pic of wire for the rest. Please help me out! Thanks.


----------



## dewey (Mar 5, 2011)

Haha Cute bun pic. 

Couldn't tell by the pic but 1/2 x 1 should be used for cage floors, 16 or 14g, 1/2" facing up...other is too stressing on them.

Hope you find what you need.


----------



## secuono (Mar 5, 2011)

Found them online...but it is a cute pic.
That wire looks like squares and I'm thinking I found what to use as the bottom. 
So it's the 2in long by 1in wire I'm needing to find, or w/e it's actual dimension is.


----------



## tortoise (Mar 5, 2011)

You can order it online at a place like Bass Equipment.


----------



## secuono (Mar 5, 2011)

$20-30 shipping, so around $100 for 1 100ft roll shipped...hm not bad.
I'll prolly need just one roll for now, I hope, lol. 
Thanks!


----------



## dewey (Mar 5, 2011)

1 x 2" will work for sides and tops, with the baby saver 1/2 x 1" wire (floor wire)  to go up a ways on the sides to keep kits from going through.   

Feed stores around here carry the wire.  Good luck!


----------



## secuono (Mar 5, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> 1 x 2" will work for sides and tops, with the baby saver 1/2 x 1" wire (floor wire)  to go up a ways on the sides to keep kits from going through.
> 
> Feed stores around here carry the wire.  Good luck!


I knew about the baby saver sides. I'll check our feed stores after work, thanks!


----------



## tortoise (Mar 5, 2011)

I prefer urine guards to baby savers!


----------



## hoodat (Mar 5, 2011)

I just went to Home Depot and got them to special order a roll of 1/2 X 1 X 24 inches galvanized 16 guage. $85 + tax for a 100 foot roll. No shipping cost. I make my cages 24 x 24 so there is virtually no wasted wire.


----------



## dewey (Mar 6, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> I just went to Home Depot and got them to special order a roll of 1/2 X 1 X 24 inches galvanized 16 guage. $85 + tax for a 100 foot roll. No shipping cost. I make my cages 24 x 24 so there is virtually no wasted wire.


Glad you located what you wanted.


----------

